# Can't believe I'm doing this, but...real or fake?



## sbsbsb (Aug 23, 2015)

Oh boy, never thought I'd be posting one of these threads, but here goes. Not a newb, been buying cc's from reputable online retailers for several years now. Typically stick with top rated retailers according to Cigar Inspector ratings. Ordered from a vendor who is top-three rated, but I'd never used before, and got my first delivery of some potential "anomalies". Ordered 10 boxes of Monte #2 and PSD4's, and noted the following:

Monte #2 's:

- Darker than any 2's I've ever seen before
- Slight box press - again, haven't seen this before
- Dash between month and year in date code?
- Bands sit abnormally high on the cigars, after clipping, I'd imagine my lips would touch these bands?
- Am I seeing a triple cap on here?
- Codes present and DO authenticate on Habanos website

PSD4's:

- Color looks good
- Codes check out on Habanos
- Sticker underneath the seal - says "Transitorio" and can't see the rest?
- Straight diagonal cut on cedar sheet - first straight-cut I've gotten in years of ordering?

At this point, I'm more concerned about the Monte 2's than the PSD4's, but obviously am questioning both given the issues with the Monte 2's and the fact that the PSD4's have the straight cut. Would appreciate feedback from one and all, and thanks so much in advance.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Based on photos, i will give you my initial thoughts. The PSD4's look good and the straight angle cut on the cedar sheet is correct now. As for the Monte 2's, having slightly darker wrappers are normal as my box looks almost that dark, but what raises my eye brow is the slight box press, which could be fault of the roller using the wrong press, but more concerning is the different lengths they are. I had to pull my box out to do a comparison and mine you could almost put a straight edge across the top and they all be within a mm of each other.

Just FYI, I would start staying away from Cigar Inspector, read elsewhere that the vendor reviews are artificial to pump up some vendors, who are known to have sold fakes, just sayin.


----------



## sbsbsb (Aug 23, 2015)

Thanks for your reply! Actually, they're not different lengths, that's just from me taking the sticks out and putting them back in the box unevenly. Here's a shot with them "trued up", with the tapered heads touching the top of the box:









Given this, what are your thoughts? And are you saying they're now cutting the sheets at a straight angle for all PSD4's? Wonder why they switched?


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Ok, that looks much better. On the Monte 2's. As far as the cut goes, I just looked at my PSD4's and they do have the round cut, but my Lusi's have a straight cut. I wouldn't quite hinge suspicions on the cut. I would fire one up, sounds like you are more experienced then me, with these and should know how they taste. Can you PM me the vendor.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Monte #2 color looks correct to me. Sometimes they are lighter, but this is the color I hope for.

Box press on the fat end is unusual in a tenner. But, it's a factor of the fit in the box.

Henry's mention of the torcedor using the wrong press/mold confused me. He may have meant a fatter than usual resulting cigar. Otherwise, a box press is literally that. Round cigars are placed in a box that's slightly less deep than the height of the cigar diameter and the cigars are pressed into the square shape when the lid is closed and nailed down. They are not "rolled" square.

Edit: I have seen the dash in the date before, though rarely. It's probably one of the provincial factories working with what they've got. It is Cuba, after all.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Judging from the photos I'll give it a thumbs up but the real truth is in the taste...that is where I live and die on product. If your tastes are what they should be when smoking CC's it's your taste that is going to pass / fail the product at the end of the day. Vendors are important and I have not substituted them with any others as the pricing is pretty much about the same across the board +/- a few deals here and there.

There are tons of info available to us about what is a fake and what is real....Google is our friend here along with sites that have been around to help us with product being real or fake. I would advise those who are new to CC's to take the time necessary to educate yourselves....who doesn't study for their drivers license...who doesn't educate yourself when buying a house...etc. etc.? Once you've done your homework you'll be a walking/talking aficionado and when I would travel the Caribbean there were always the hucksters trying to sell fake cigars and I'd rat them out in front of the crowd of people who thought they were getting real CC's saving the tourists hundreds of dollars..most thanking me for the knowledge I had....the Vendors were pi$$ed of course but I could care less because at that time in my life I was a person who worked out quite a bit...B/P 360 pounds 10 times.....standing shoulder press of 750 pounds 12 times...so being intimidated by the Vendors was non existent. These days I keep my mouth shut and don't offend the natives because I'm not that guy anymore and just listen to my music with my headphones smoking my cigar while they try to make contact with me....when shopping in foreign ports this works great....you don't acknowledge because you pretend not to hear them and they don't bother you. Little do they know most of the time there's no music but the headphones tell em not to bother me.


----------



## sbsbsb (Aug 23, 2015)

Thanks! So no concerns on your end regarding the #2 's or PSD4's? No issue with the straight cut on the PSD4 cedar?


----------



## Sigaar (Sep 19, 2014)

I've also read that the straight cut on the cedar is not an issue. I've seen it on a few of my boxes, also bought from very well known/established vendors.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't see a real issue, just Cuba being Cuba. Straight/round cut on the insert, dashes in the code, those are things that pop up from time to time. Slight box press on recent Monte 2s is normal as well, and many people pay extra money at one vendor for darker wrappers on Monte 2's. The RAE code has been mentioned recently to have darker wrappers as well. 

PM me the vendor. If it is who I think it is, you're fine.


----------



## Aquaelvis (Jun 23, 2015)

Well this post was a disappointment, based on the title I thought it was about boobs. :vs_lol:


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

curmudgeonista said:


> Box press on the fat end is unusual in a tenner. But, it's a factor of the fit in the box.
> 
> Henry's mention of the torcedor using the wrong press/mold confused me. He may have meant a fatter than usual resulting cigar. Otherwise, a box press is literally that. Round cigars are placed in a box that's slightly less deep than the height of the cigar diameter and the cigars are pressed into the square shape when the lid is closed and nailed down. They are not "rolled" square.


Oops my bad, i re-read what I posted and it didn't make sense to me either. Funny how things makes sense in your head and they when you write it or type it out...WTH!? Good catch!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Aquaelvis said:


> Well this post was a disappointment, based on the title I thought it was about boobs. :vs_lol:


I guess that means all the _"How to spot a fake"_ guides are incomplete. I'll start. Feel free to add-to:

1) Nips pointing at the sky unnaturally
2) Worse yet, sometimes they're "cross-eyed"


----------



## Carolus Rex (Jun 19, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> I guess that means all the _"How to spot a fake"_ guides are incomplete. I'll start. Feel free to add-to:
> 
> 1) Nips pointing at the sky unnaturally
> 2) Worse yet, sometimes they're "cross-eyed"


You think cross-eyed is bad? What about when they are pointing in opposite directions. < >


----------



## TomF (Apr 14, 2015)

Those cigars all look good to me. The Monte 2 wrappers are drk and have a nice oily sheen which is a very sought after quality. The straight cut is not an issue. You should know for sure as soon as you smoke one.

The main question I have is why you would order 10 boxes of Habanos blind from a vendor that you've never dealt with before?


----------



## Seamus55418 (Jan 23, 2015)

TomF said:


> The main question I have is why you would order 10 boxes of Habanos blind from a vendor that you've never dealt with before?


This was the first thing that struck me as well.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

sbsbsb said:


> Thanks for your reply! Actually, they're not different lengths, that's just from me taking the sticks out and putting them back in the box unevenly. Here's a shot with them "trued up", with the tapered heads touching the top of the box:
> 
> View attachment 53831
> 
> ...


I can't believe no one mentioned the huge variation in wrapper color from stick to stick especially for a 10 ct box.
The variation in color isn't that huge in a 25 ct box.
Also i have been buying alot of cigars lately to be exact 37 boxes in 3 months many 14 box codes RAE included have yet to see a dash in the date code.


----------



## sbsbsb (Aug 23, 2015)

To clarify, I didn't order 10 boxes...I ordered two boxes of 10 cigars...one the PSD4 and the other was the Monte 2's.

Anyone else share Tony's concern regarding the variation in wrapper color on the Monte 2's? Wondering if I should contact the vendor at this point, given the box press, wrapper variation, dash in the box code, etc?


----------

